# P.R. San Jose / Torecilla lagoon 11-16-2010 nigth fishing



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally i went out to do some fishing after been in the sidelines for weeks with the repair. We started the fishing at around 6:00 until 10:30pm beacuse we had to work early. Started really slow nothing moving in Torecilla Lagoon so we decided to cross to San Jose lagoon again nothing moving at the fisrt part of the lagoon and kept going to bridge were finally we found the juvenil Tarpons had a couple of bites and manage to land 2 beacuse there were actually not biting the fly they were just hiting the top water fly with there mouth close really fast. Not worth to take a picture. After that the bite die for like and hour and decide to move a far flat in the lagoon had a couple of very good strikes but same thing happen they were hiting the fly with there mouth close, i caugth one but after a couple of minutes into the figth my filth f*#[email protected] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] loop knot decide it was a good time to untie and lost the fish of the night [smiley=shithappens.gif]. But i know it was my fault beacuse 3 at a 5 times i tie the knot same thing keep happening to me [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] (I know keep practicing those knots). In the end we manage to board 2  nice juvenile Tarpons. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing to bragg about.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

My friend johnatan


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

buddy, a tarpon on fly is a tarpon on fly.... better than getting skunked!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

nothing to brag about. but still awesome nonetheless! good job!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome on fly, congrats!


----------

